
Remembering Computer Literacy Bookshops in Silicon Valley - skmurphy
https://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2019/08/04/remembering-computer-literacy-bookshops-in-silicon-valley/
======
skmurphy
Originally triggered by this comment on HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=428677](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=428677)

Conclusion: It's hard to appreciate that in the 1980's through the late 1990's
I either had to visit a bookstore or write a letter or call for a catalog to
be able to buy a book. The selection at Computer Literacy was fantastic.
Before search engines I relied on the "what's new" table at bookstores,
technical magazines, and recommendations from friends. But wandering the
shelves and picking books out at random to browse a few pages normally led to
me leaving Computer Literacy with a new book or magazine to read for the week.

I suspect the chain provided a significant technical and business education to
a generation of hardware and software engineers and managers in Silicon
Valley. There was really nothing else like it.

------
DrScump
The Lawrence Expressway store was also walking distance from the original and
second locations of the Fry's Electronics flagship store. The current location
is only slightly farther away.

